# do you have a "lust after" bike?



## Sandra6 (25 Jul 2012)

Is there one that you really really really want but you know you could never afford it or it would be totally impractical anyway? 
I have several, I change my mind a lot. 
My current obsession is with electra bikes -we've just started selling them online with Halfords so I get to look at them a lot when I'm supposed to be working. 
They are just so purdy. They tend to be around £500 which is not excessive in itself, but for a bike that I would only use occasionally for very short trips it's just not justifiable. So I continue to look and drool. 
There is a little part of me that thinks I might actually be disappointed if I ever got one too. 
I also really want a trike, with seats on the back. I could afford a second hand one, but where would I keep it?! As a family we already have 7 bikes in the yard and two in the front room.
So, tell me what you want, what you really really want.


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Jul 2012)

Planet X Kaffenback

Nearly bought one but felt the geometry was a bit out, this picture is almost perfect. Just change the mudguards to brown and add a bunch of Carradice (Green) traditional bike bags


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2012)

This one


----------



## MarkF (25 Jul 2012)

I don't care what model it is, the manufacturers name, it's font and the frame colour pop my cork every time!


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2012)

I used to... but right now, I am content with the bikes I own.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Jul 2012)

I used to lust after a 3rensho track bike,but since they're
built in Japan for the keirin racing the chances of me finding a 62cm frame
are next to zero,
I'd love a Cinelli Supercorse but could'nt bring myself to pay £1500 for a frameset
Happy with my MKM now


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2012)

Wouldn't say no to a Look 695


----------



## Ian Cooper (25 Jul 2012)

Ditto on the Bianchi brand. But I do have a bike that I'd really like that meets all the criteria - can't afford it, totally useless, don't know if I'd ever ride it even if I had it, but it's beautiful - the Pashley Guv'nor:


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2012)

It seems that every time I lust after a bike I end up buying it.
Not good for the wallet, oh no.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

I'm lusting after pretty much any road bike, although I know I'll feel I'm cheating on the ole tourer when I eventually get a road bike.


----------



## deanbmx (25 Jul 2012)

Van Nicholas mistral with zipps


----------



## mr Mag00 (25 Jul 2012)




----------



## Night Train (25 Jul 2012)

Probably this at the moment, ICE Vortex.


Though I am still rather keen on the Brox.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

Night Train said:


> Probably this at the moment, ICE Vortex.
> 
> 
> Though I am still rather keen on the Brox.




Wow, how fast were those trikes going do ya reckon?


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jul 2012)

A Windcheeta recumbent. Rode one a few years ago and was utterly smitten 
And a Lotus bike as used by C Boardman. I would sell a kidney to get my hands on one.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> A Windcheeta recumbent. Rode one a few years ago and was utterly smitten


I always fancied doing some fast Yorkshire downhills on one of them!


TheDoctor said:


> And a Lotus bike as used by C Boardman. I would sell a kidney to get my hands on one.


Whereas, I never liked the Lotus bike one little bit!

I don't lust after any particular bike at the moment. What I _do_ lust after is the slim, fit cyclist's physique that I had a few years ago so I could once again enjoy riding the bikes I already own!


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jul 2012)

I've seen that bike in a few incarnations, from the original one hanging up in Mike's workshop in Rackheath, to one ot the ones from Barcelona.
It's utterly, utterly lovely - the most smooth, streamlined and elegant bike I have ever seen.
And since the UCI rule changes, possibly the most beautiful bike that will ever exist.
IMHO, obviously.
Oh lord, I've come over all gushy


----------



## Night Train (25 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, how fast were those trikes going do ya reckon?


I don't know but it is faster then I would manage.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2012)

Toss up between







and


----------



## Friz (25 Jul 2012)

Out of my league and totally impractical for a dirty moutainbiker such as myself.

But my god does this give me the horn. I hope to have enough saved to get it next spring.


----------



## derrick (25 Jul 2012)

This is still the one i want.


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 Jul 2012)

Showing my age.... but this would be mine.

To me, all beautiful pedal bicycles are equally beautiful, but I like the idea of a very light steel Colnago from some years ago.

I love to see enthusiasm for these whizzbang-fantastico things, but I cannot get excited about a new, top-of-the-pile carbon road bike. I also feel a little odd about the recent-ish fashion for writing POSH WHEEL in very big letters on a rim and POSH FRAME in very big letters on a frame and then making sure that the bottles and tyres and tape all match and remain spotless until replaced the next month. 

It's uncomfortably like the emergence in the 80s of the budget end of the Turbo car market, where Renault Fuego turbos seemed to have TURBO writ large on every possible panel. It looked tarty then and (on a bicycle) these things still do to me.

Sorry. 

I'm wrong anyway, so there's no need to tell me I am.


----------



## marzjennings (25 Jul 2012)

Another vote for a Vortex, I am going to seriously review the penny jar this winter to see if I can get one.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Another vote for a Vortex, I am going to seriously review the penny jar this winter to see if I can get one.


'd get a seriously sweaty back riding that! Doesn't anybody make a recumbent with a well-ventilated mesh seat?


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jul 2012)

This


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> 'd get a seriously sweaty back riding that! Doesn't anybody make a recumbent with a well-ventilated mesh seat?


That's why it has sweat channels in the seat. They run down to drainage holes in the seat base


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jul 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> This


 Beat me to it


----------



## subaqua (25 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It seems that every time I lust after a bike I end up buying it.
> Not good for the wallet, oh no.


 
my wif caught me giving this bike http://www.decathlon.co.uk/btwin-facet-5-id_8203212.html the look i gave my tourer just before i bought that . i didn't realise I had a look like that. she looked at the price tag and said if i bought it it wouldn't crush my nuts as she would have removed them while i was aslepp one night.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (25 Jul 2012)

This one for me!!! 




Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> This one for me!!!


 

Very nice indeed....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (25 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice indeed....



Just cant wait till I can afford it! Lol. May be a long time coming though 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2012)

This one





http://www.fresh-breeze.de/en/products/trikes/flyke.html


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2012)

Ian Cooper said:


> Ditto on the Bianchi brand. But I do have a bike that I'd really like that meets all the criteria - can't afford it, totally useless, don't know if I'd ever ride it even if I had it, but it's beautiful - the Pashley Guv'nor:


 
I like the Guvnor, but I would want it as a fixed.


----------



## Night Train (25 Jul 2012)

It's odd, don't you think, that all the diamond frame bikes look about the same to me? No one of them stands out from any other.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jul 2012)

and....




and...


----------



## Ajay (25 Jul 2012)

(probably wouldn't go with the blue trim)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jul 2012)

my next bike, soon as I sell the Venge.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2012)

This  but it's 900 pounds 






And wouldn't mind a Brompton


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Jul 2012)

The one bike that I want above all others is a Penny Farthing; I'm not talking the modern day reproduction with stupidly small wheels, I'm talking about a proper original Victorian Penny Farthing with proper sized wheels. The price tags are significantly way above my current budget and I seriously doubt a Penny Farthing would be suitable for the hills where I live but even so I desperately want one. Even if it sat in my garage and never got used I would buy one if I ever had the disposable income to spend on one.


----------



## marzjennings (26 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> 'd get a seriously sweaty back riding that! Doesn't anybody make a recumbent with a well-ventilated mesh seat?


Funny you should mention a mesh seat, after a bit of research today I find out a mesh seat may suit me better, plus a Catrike is just as fast as the Vector and a bunch cheaper.
My lust if so fickle.


----------



## Night Train (26 Jul 2012)

I tried the Catrike range, as Arch has one, but couldn't find one that fitted me comfortably on their trade stand.

I've not actually tried the ICE models though but I prefer the push/pull steering on the ICE to the side to side steering of the Catrike.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jul 2012)

Innesenti






Go-One


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jul 2012)

At the moment I am really seduced by this, which is actually quite affordable, or would be if I hadn't recently got a bike through cyclescheme... http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/synapse-6-tiagra-compact-2012-road-bike-ec031478

Looks soooo curvexy imho, and even better in the flesh.

I have told myself that if I ever win £2000 to spend on a bike, it will be the one linked below one, although tbh the Giant road bikes are giving me the horn at the moment too...

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/synapse-carbon-105-compact-2012-road-bike-ec032128

Stu


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Jul 2012)

If - when? - I make the switch to a "proper" road bike it'll be this
http://palacecycles.co.uk/road-bike...rone-7-Dama-Sora-2012-Road-Racing-Bike-Female


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2012)

I'd like one of these. Thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'd like one of these. Thank you.


 
What is it? Hard to tell from the pic. Looks very nice anyway.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What is it? Hard to tell from the pic. Looks very nice anyway.


 
It's an Independent Fabrications XS - carbon tubing with Ti lugs. That one's a Rapha edition, which is slightly embarrassing - you might prefer this version...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's an Independent Fabrications XS - carbon tubing with Ti lugs. That one's a Rapha edition, which is slightly embarrassing - you might prefer this version...


 
Nah.. that's too much... much prefer the first one you posted.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

I would like one of these


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nah.. that's too much... much prefer the first one you posted.


Me too. I don't really approve of white bar tape and saddles, but there you go...


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2012)

How about pink Ti? I can see Ade on this:


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> How about pink Ti? I can see Ade on this:


 
Indeed.. he would look very colour co-ordinated...


----------



## srw (26 Jul 2012)

Night Train said:


> It's odd, don't you think, that all the diamond frame bikes look about the same to me? No one of them stands out from any other.


 No, it's not just you.

I can't tell whether ianrauk's lusted Van Nic is a Yukon (which is, I know, a very nice bike) or one of other models.


----------



## lulubel (26 Jul 2012)

Night Train said:


> Probably this at the moment, ICE Vortex.


 
ICE Sprint for me, but a variation on a similar theme.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> No, it's not just you.
> 
> I can't tell whether ianrauk's lusted Van Nic is a Yukon (which is, I know, a very nice bike) or one of other models.


 

It's a Euros. It has straight seatstays compared to the Yukon's curved stays.
And a more race geometry then the Yukon's touring.


----------



## Paul J (26 Jul 2012)

Anything that's better than my Raleigh Scorpio to be honest. But hey I still enjoy riding it


----------



## jayonabike (26 Jul 2012)

Ti....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Ti....


 
Though you already had a Ti? A VN Euros?


----------



## jayonabike (26 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Though you already had a Ti? A VN Euros?


No, I almost bought one a while back but had to buy furniture instead (Mrs was moaning we needed a new dining room table, chairs, matching sideboard/ bookcase) so I had to forget about the VN. I recently bought the Cervelo, but still fancy a Ti bike one day. I'm liking the look of the Sabbath bikes at the mo.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2012)

Musseeuw FP5





Looks great, and made from Flax.


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> It's an Independent Fabrications XS - carbon tubing with Ti lugs. That one's a Rapha edition, which is slightly embarrassing - you might prefer this version...


 
Well.... I s'pose it won't rust. 

I bet it sways on a fast, side-windy descent with them gert big, deep rims on it.

In my day.... (add text or move on as appropriate - I can guess which)


----------



## theclaud (27 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Well.... I s'pose it won't rust.
> 
> I bet it sways on a fast, side-windy descent with them gert big, deep rims on it.
> 
> In my day.... (add text or move on as appropriate - I can guess which)


 
They make sensible steel bikes as well. And very nice they are too. Horses etc...






But having made do with whatever frame I could get out of a skip, I quite fancy the whole custom carbon-titanium-bling thing. Most likely in sensible colours like http://www.ifrider.com/xs-2/, but I wouldn't rule out having a funny turn and doing something like this: http://www.ifrider.com/xs-in-candy-absinthe/


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jul 2012)

One of these will do for now


----------



## MissTillyFlop (27 Jul 2012)

I have three:





Specialized Amira Pro SL4





Felt F2

and





Surly Long Haul Trucker


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jul 2012)

or one of these


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Jul 2012)

I really like this bike...


----------



## lb81 (29 Jul 2012)

Saw a guy riding one of these last week. Looked great in the metal!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2012)

MarkF said:


> I don't care what model it is, the manufacturers name, it's font and the frame colour pop my cork every time!


There's a bloke i know who bought that bike about ten years ago. He stopped cycling for some reason a few years ago so the bike is now gathering dust. I offered him a good price but he said that he doesn't want the money so he's not selling it. He has a duty to let that machine be where it should be and that's on the open road, not stuck in his hallway gathering dust!! I wonder if there's a cycle liberation front out there?


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Jul 2012)

Yum yum


----------



## Ian H (29 Jul 2012)

I'd at least want to get a frame made for me. Proper frame fitting by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a bloke i know who bought that bike about ten years ago. He stopped cycling for some reason a few years ago so the bike is now gathering dust. I offered him a good price but he said that he doesn't want the money so he's not selling it. He has a duty to let that machine be where it should be and that's on the open road, not stuck in his hallway gathering dust!! I wonder if there's a cycle liberation front out there?


 
Best wait till he dies..................


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2012)

MarkF said:


> Best wait till he dies..................


He'll probably leave it to someone in his will. He's so tight that has a toilet seat super glued together in three pieces!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (29 Jul 2012)

I'd love something like this for rides out with Mrs W_M_B.





She could give me head massages while she powers us along


----------



## lb81 (29 Jul 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm 

I would post an actual picture but the website wont let you copy any. It probably costs more than my house, the sort of bike I would just want to look at and not actually ride anywhere... assuming I was a billionaire...

http://www.factorbikes.com/astonmartin/index.html


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2012)

lb81 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I would post an actual picture but the website wont let you copy any. It probably costs more than my house, the sort of bike I would just want to look at and not actually ride anywhere... assuming I was a billionaire...
> 
> http://www.factorbikes.com/astonmartin/index.html


 This one?


----------



## lb81 (30 Jul 2012)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 11278


 
Ah yes indeed.. thanks!

I realise there is much hate for this as I have just seen it has its own thread, but I love the way it looks as a piece of gratuitously pointless and expensive design. As I say, mount it on a wall somewhere in my mansion...


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2012)

A Cleland or a Highpath.


----------



## Psycolist (30 Jul 2012)

I lech after an un-painted polished alluminium frame and forks. No stickers or brand markers, just clean polished alluminium.........not that unattainable you may think, but because of a hip problem,I have to use a step through frame and ally just isnt up to the job, not that i've ever been able to find anyway.


----------



## Psycolist (30 Jul 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I'd love something like this for rides out with Mrs W_M_B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry but if I had spent the cost of this beast so that I could ride with someone, it wouldnt be the Mrs------- But I have to say , the more you look at it the more intriguing it becomes


----------



## Maylian (30 Jul 2012)

For me I love any Bianchi bikes, they just float my boat for some reason and a guy at work has a Via Nirone 7 2011 which I admire whenever I'm locking mine up. Lately I have started fancying a Ribble road bike and pretty sure that will be a purchase next year but as for bikes I know are out of my range it'll probably be something like


----------



## lb81 (30 Jul 2012)

Psycolist said:


> I lech after an un-painted polished alluminium frame and forks. No stickers or brand markers, just clean polished alluminium.........not that unattainable you may think, but because of a hip problem,I have to use a step through frame and ally just isnt up to the job, not that i've ever been able to find anyway.


 
I meant to send you this in the 'show us your aluminium thread'





Frame made by Koga - check out http://www.koga-signature.com/en/signature-catalog.aspx?sup=0&ct=1&id=p_8750424


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


>


 
Excellent choice, in my unbiased opinion!


----------



## GordonB (31 Jul 2012)

Either one of these would do. Fortunately, they both live in my bike shed.......








The more I ride them, especially the Roberts, the more I realise that it's pointless to lust after anything else, it would be like having two steaks on your plate and wanting a MaccieD.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jul 2012)

GordonB said:


> Either one of these would do. Fortunately, they both live in my bike shed.......
> View attachment 11346
> View attachment 11347
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather have the BigMac.


----------



## GordonB (31 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd rather have the BigMac.


 My kids used to think that, then they grew up


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2012)

I badly want this bonkers bike.
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGvsGwgMnek&feature=player_detailpage[/media]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2012)

For me it's always been practical bikes that have caught my eye. As a result I really, really want one of these:


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2012)

They do one in pink.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (1 Aug 2012)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> They do one in pink.
> View attachment 11368


Well, you wouldn't lose it in a crowd.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (1 Aug 2012)

At the moment it's one of these but only because I discovered them last night whilst buying stickers...it will be something else next week...


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2012)

This ....


----------



## Boris Bajic (1 Aug 2012)

The above is quite lovely. Just the right side of ostentatious. It should come wrapped in foil, like a choccy bar.

I bought my first bike with a front derailleur at Holdsworths (then on Lwr. Richmond Rd.) as it was only a short walk from my rowing club.

It was a Peugeot Premier and I paid about £100 for it in the early Eighties. It was about the cheapest thing they had, but to me it was beyond rubies.

The ability to have TWO spreads of five gears made me feel like a god. Before Ergoshifters, nobody moaned about the difficulty of changing gear while out of the saddle. Aaaah... nostalgia,

Elsewhere in the shop there were machines costing several times that.... It was like being in the British Library or some sort of temple.

I will go and wallow now in whimsical nostalgia over a strong coffee. Thanks for the picture.

I might even replace my longing for a steel Colnago and a Bimota DB1 with one like the above (and obviously a DB1 too). But with Italian cycleparts, obviously.

Aaaaah...... Whimsy.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (1 Aug 2012)

Hmmm the picture appears broken so I'll just post this link:

http://www.renovobikes.com/r3-road/

I don't care how they handle, I just want one.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Hmmm the picture appears broken so I'll just post this link:
> 
> http://www.renovobikes.com/r3-road/
> 
> I don't care how they handle, I just want one.


Picture taken on a SONY DSC-V3, at 16:00:26 on the 25:04:2010.
Viewed with: Picasa 3.0 
Edited with: Photoshop 3.0


----------



## Jon Baines (4 Aug 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I really like this bike...


That would be my choice aswel, love the integrated brakes. Can see alot of manufacturers going that way in the future.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2012)

As I am an utter sucker for yellow and for anything that isn't from a US superbrand http://www.condorcycles.com/2011-Range/9468-Condor-Squadra-2012-Frameset/flypage.tpl.html 

I rather like this too! http://www.globalbike.co.uk/products/Ghost-Race-5000-2012-size-56-SPECIAL-OFFER!!!.html


----------



## 86TDFWinner (5 Aug 2012)

LOOK 695 25th anniversary Lemond bike, size 64(or, a.special edition exact replica of Gregs 86 tdf bike).


----------



## postman (5 Aug 2012)

Koga signature from Cycle Sense of Tadcaster.


----------



## Octet (5 Aug 2012)

I don't know too much about bicycles (learning though ) but I just go to online stores, flick the filter to 'From High to Low' and look at the £10000 ones and think... dream on


----------



## IanT (5 Aug 2012)

Just collected mine - a Trek Domane 4.5 with American Classic 420 Aero 3 wheels.

It's an absolute honey - and really flys along.






Never ever imagined I would own a bike this good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Aug 2012)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/teammachine-slr01-ult-2011-road-bike-ec029994 This one at a mere £2799.99 has a certain appeal about it.I think those yellow dust caps are the icing on the cake!


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Aug 2012)

No need to spend £2799.99 to get yellow dustcaps - just buy Continental inner tubes.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Aug 2012)

postman said:


> Koga signature from Cycle Sense of Tadcaster.
> View attachment 11487


 
i think it may need a new saddle


----------



## zigzag (9 Aug 2012)

racing bikes are too common and nothing special, so i'd go for something different (and more practical):


----------



## Randochap (9 Aug 2012)

I want, I need, I must have, a custom-built 650B randonneuse.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Aug 2012)

Here's my old bus. It's as slow as I am, and I really like riding it. With that fully enclosed chain, no "style challenges" such as trouser clips, or the really criminal tucking of the trousers into socks. And it comes complete with a proper 'ding-dong' bell.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (9 Aug 2012)

I saw a Sturmey Archer 3 speed outside my LBS the other day; I spent a little while admiring it, suffice to say it's now on my lust after list.


----------



## Sandra6 (11 Aug 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> No need to spend £2799.99 to get yellow dustcaps - just buy Continental inner tubes.


 Or buy some yellow "dusties" with smiley faces on from Halfords for less than a fiver?!


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Or buy some yellow "dusties" with smiley faces on from Halfords for less than a fiver?!


Ah yes! - but they are Schrader only - and you don't get inner tubes with them.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2012)

The wife gave me a £1,000 a few months back totally out of the blue to put towards another bike, trouble is I have not got a clue what I fancy.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 Aug 2012)

If I had £1k to put towards a bike I would save up the rest and get the canyon ultimate AL


----------



## Eribiste (11 Aug 2012)

Here's a proper photo of the steel beast wot I took today!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/teammachine-slr01-ult-2011-road-bike-ec029994 This one at a mere £2799.99 has a certain appeal about it.I think those yellow dust caps are the icing on the cake!


 

IMO, other than the BMC Timemachine, BMC bikes are generally ugly as sin.

For reference: Timemachine


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2012)

NJK, I am lucky I do not have to save the extra, the motor trade has been good to me. I just have to choose the bike that the legs would do justice too.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 Aug 2012)

Nice one, get it spent then!


----------



## cyclist65 (12 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Is there one that you really really really want but you know you could never afford it or it would be totally impractical anyway?
> I have several, I change my mind a lot.
> My current obsession is with electra bikes -we've just started selling them online with Halfords so I get to look at them a lot when I'm supposed to be working.
> They are just so purdy. They tend to be around £500 which is not excessive in itself, but for a bike that I would only use occasionally for very short trips it's just not justifiable. So I continue to look and drool.
> ...


 It has taken me many years to find 2 road bikes that actually fit me. At slightly under 5 feet tall, I ride a 45cm frame with 700 wheels; until recently, I was stuck with bikes with 650 wheels. I now have a Scott stem for the Whistle. and a Whistle that fit me, though I did need to get a shorter


----------



## insouciant (14 Aug 2012)

Virtually every Pinarello ever made.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2012)

Now I want one of these ....


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

These are both seriously stunning looking bikes...


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Sep 2012)

I don't normally like BMC, but this .........


----------



## Rando (1 Sep 2012)

lb81 said:


> These are both seriously stunning looking bikes...


 
Which one though if you can only own 1 of them ? Tough call.


----------



## captainhastings (1 Sep 2012)

I would love too try a surly Long Haul Trucker or pacer. I like the idea of a nice comfy modern steal bike


----------



## Bigsharn (2 Sep 2012)

Van Nicholas Pioneer 29er w/ Belt-driven Rohloff. Part of that being because I've never ridden a belt drive bike (and belts apparently last longer than chains)


----------



## vernon (2 Sep 2012)

Bigsharn said:


> Van Nicholas Pioneer 29er w/ Belt-driven Rohloff. Part of that being because I've never ridden a belt drive bike (and belts apparently last longer than chains)


 
I've got something that's close - a Woodrup Chimera. The only thing that I've adjusted in 1,000 miles is the front brake to accommodate pad wear. My lusting for this bike was satisfied in less than a year from first seeing the naked frame of the prototype on Woodrup Cycles' workshop.






My lusting for two wheeled devices is now focused on becoming the owner of a BSA Gold Star


----------



## insouciant (26 Sep 2012)

It's now absolutely this:


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

I started cycling less than 2 months ago and I love my Triban 3 but I can't help lusting after carbon bikes. The black & red Pinarellos and the green and white Bianchis are particularly gorgeous:









Ah well, just another incentive to get fit enough to deserve one of these babies!


----------



## User16625 (26 Sep 2012)

Ive always wanted to try out a top end TT bike just to see if there really is much of a noticeable difference in my speed. I still wouldnt bother using clip in pedals or even a helmet which is probably like buying a motorbike or sports car and actually sticking to the speed limits. I love the CR1 I got now (avatar) and I have no intentions of competing but I do like seeing big numbers on my speedo. I just like speeding.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't normally like BMC, but this .........


 
That really is nice! Gently sloping top tube looks great! I do love the BMC Timemachine TT bike and have for a long while. For a second (upon seeing this image) I thought that some arse had slung drops on the time machine TT bike, before I realised this is a legitimate road bike version.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

I got my lusted after bike.
I was not happy with it.
I sent it back.
They are sending me an upgraded one in it's place. 
I like that.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

What bike was that Ian?


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I got my lusted after bike.
> I was not happy with it.
> I sent it back.
> They are sending me an upgraded one in it's place.
> I like that.


 
The Van Nick ?


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2012)

Well there are a few bikes I'd like to own if could afford, from makers like Seven, Parlee, Serotta or Look, with carbon frames, top of the range wheels, electronic shifting and self inflating tyres. However when it comes to lust, I think something I doubt I'll ever own but I think few could deny it's beauty, it would be Italian steel :




(

Pegoretti bikes are just gorgeous, wonders to behold that look great with or without waterfalls...


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Sep 2012)

I am lucky. I have my lusted for bicycles: a Pegoretti Luigino and a bespoke lightweight tourer that I had built for me by Mark Reilly at Enigma. And both are everything wanted them to be.


----------



## laurence (26 Sep 2012)

i have my lust after bike too... another Pegoretti fan. a lovely Marcelo is my baby


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2012)

laurence said:


> i have my lust after bike too... another Pegoretti fan. a lovely Marcelo is my baby


What was the waiting list for the frame like ? I'm also curious on how the paint job gets chosen/inspired - did you make a suggestion or leave it to them ?


----------



## laurence (26 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> What was the waiting list for the frame like ? I'm also curious on how the paint job gets chosen/inspired - did you make a suggestion or leave it to them ?


 
i got mine years ago... 10 i think! the wait wasn't too bad.... except they went on holiday in August and the frame was locked in the paint shop! think it was 4 months in the end.

i chose the paint scheme from the various ones available and the colours (basically a 2 colour job). i then received a call from the shop to say Dario wants to know what colour border between the two.

95% was my suggestion, but i wasn't too fussed really.


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2012)

laurence said:


> i got mine years ago... 10 i think! the wait wasn't too bad.... except they went on holiday in August and the frame was locked in the paint shop! think it was 4 months in the end.
> 
> i chose the paint scheme from the various ones available and the colours (basically a 2 colour job). i then received a call from the shop to say Dario wants to know what colour border between the two.
> 
> 95% was my suggestion, but i wasn't too fussed really.


 
Cheers : I think you have to wait about 2 years these days !


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Cheers : I think you have to wait about 2 years these days !


That's my understanding. I bought my Luigino in 2008 and the wait time then was about eight months. I knw it has ballooned out a lot since then. Worth the wait, though...


----------



## zigzag (26 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> However when it comes to lust, I think something I doubt I'll ever own but I think few could deny it's beauty, it would be Italian steel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
to save some time, ask less busy framebuilder to join steel tubes and Adrian could paint the frame for you - job done!


----------



## defy-one (27 Sep 2012)

Specialized S Works gets me lusting every time i see the pro's riding one


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Well there are a few bikes I'd like to own if could afford, from makers like Seven, Parlee, Serotta or Look, with carbon frames, top of the range wheels, electronic shifting and self inflating tyres. However when it comes to lust, I think something I doubt I'll ever own but I think few could deny it's beauty, it would be Italian steel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seriously? That things paint job makes it look like a battered old hack! It's gross!


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Seriously? That things paint job makes it look like a battered old hack! It's gross!


Oh definitely - take a look at their website. I really don't know if better looking bikes exist and this is awesome, particularly when you see the detailing.
If you want a plain bike, look elsewhere, these ones aren't supposed to be for you.


----------



## laurence (27 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Oh definitely - take a look at their website. I really don't know if better looking bikes exist and this is awesome, particularly when you see the detailing.
> If you want a plain bike, look elsewhere, these ones aren't supposed to be for you.


 
indeed. see one up close and you 'get it'. if you don't, then fair enough. as soon as i saw one in the flesh (as it were) i knew i had to have it.


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Sep 2012)

Yes, these are true works of art.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


>


 
Mmmmmmm nice that is going on my list to look at


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Ive always wanted to try out a top end TT bike just to see if there really is much of a noticeable difference in my speed. I still wouldnt bother using clip in pedals or even a helmet which is probably like buying a motorbike or sports car and actually sticking to the speed limits. I love the CR1 I got now (avatar) and I have no intentions of competing but I do like seeing big numbers on my speedo. I just like speeding.



It took me a long time to be convinced that spd pedals would make me faster, but they do! Especially at speed downhill because I feel a lot more in control.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

@fossyant

*here* you go.... I have my Van Nick back.
The Euros had to go back as the frame was faulty. They replaced it under warranty with the 2013 Ventus frame. So well chuffed.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @fossyant
> 
> *here* you go.... I have my Van Nick back.
> The Euros had to go back as the frame was faulty. They replaced it under warranty with the 2013 Ventus frame. So well chuffed.


 
Very nice indeed !


----------



## Domeo (7 Oct 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> A Windcheeta recumbent. Rode one a few years ago and was utterly smitten
> And a Lotus bike as used by C Boardman. I would sell a kidney to get my hands on one.


 
and how much is one of your kidney's worth?


----------

